# Lump on back of lamb neck



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

While doing chores today I noticed that one of the lambs has a mass on the back of its neck. I it's probably about golf ball/ping pong ball size. Any ideas of what it is? She was itching it some, not sure whether it was because its a nuisance or because it really itched. Also have a lamb that has a lump on his ankle. I thought it was just because he was stepped on by a ewe, but makes me wonder if it is the same thing! Any help as to what it is and ways to treat it, or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old are they? Is there anything they can get poked from?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it hard or squishy? Painful to touch? Have you vaccinated them recently?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

First thing comes to mind is CL..I'm dealing with it,lanced 4 of em..each goat had 2 come up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats not a CL location. Id guess a wood sliver maybe? Or maybe an abscess from a dog/yote bite?


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

They are 3-4 weeks old. I will check this one on the neck again in the morning because I don't remember exactly how it felt.. The one on the ankle was squishy, almost like it had pus in it. I didnt lance it because didn't know what it was or to cause it more problems. Woundnt be a bite as they haven't been out of the barn since they were born and there's no way for anything to get into the barn. Will check for any sharp objects but try to keep the pen as safe as i can


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Warm enough for spiders? Or some other kinda creepy crawly?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a infected wound to me. 
Have you taken the lambs temps lately ? Are they nursing/eating ok , drinking ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Rats/mice can bite too.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

The barn has been around 20 degrees for the past week. (Ohio weather!) They're nursing okay and jumping around with the others still. Should I try lancing it and cleaning it then? What's the best cleansing thing to use? Just don't want it to get worse or to be painful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't lance it unless it has come to a head and ready to pop.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay. I will keep an eye on it and do that.. I'll check the one on the foot too and think of them as the same (just different parts of the body). Thank you so much everyone for your comments and helpfulness! I appreciate it greatly!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Rats/mice can bite too.


I was just thinking of that too .


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Yuck! Let's hope it wasn't that. Would they do that though to both the neck and the leg? Im going to have to investigate more and compare the two wounds (the one on the neck and the one on the ankle)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are nasty creature and might have smelled the afterbirth on them and took the opportunity. I know it's hard to think about but it does happen. If you can maybe stick a needle in and see if you can draw anything out. If you can its probably a infection of sorts. I would use bigger gauge needle so if there is something there it's able to be drawn out. No sense sticking the baby and not be able to get anything. 
JMO. If your going to do this cut the hair away and clean the area first.
Even if you don't try to draw anything out , shaving and cleaning the area will give you a better chance of seeing any bite or puncture marks. 
Keep us posted


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for that advice Trickyroo. I will see what I can accomplish after I get home from work. And keep everyone updated. Thank you everyone for your kind comments and help!


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay. So last night we got the lump to pop. It had yellowish pasty pus stuff in it. But seems like it is starting to go away now. Also got the one on the ankle to pop. It was gross! Still the yellow pasty pus but a lot more of it. Gonna try to clean it out again tonight but hopefully it'll clear up too. Also noticed that one of the other lambs had a small bump on his lower jaw by his mouth. Ended up getting that to pop and that yellow pus came out of it too!! Any ideas of what this would be? And good ways to get it clean and cleared up? I have a feeling whatever it is is gonna work it's way through the herd. Any preventative things I can do for the others? Any help or information is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. Where is your general location? Do you have a vet you can consult?


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

We're in Mt Gilead (1hr north of Columbus) I will try to call my vet and see if he has any ideas. Thank you ksalvango!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in Cardington. I use Fredericktown Vet. They seem to be really good.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, great. Thank you. I have used them for horses mostly, will call them and see what they say. Thanks again!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Like I said CL...get it tested and use iodine to clean it.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I had a goat with CL,didn't know at the time,the lump was not even in a typical CL spot,right on the rib cage.Not even 2 months later it popped up in my other goat and then my other one.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, will do! Thank you Hannah21. Is there any treatment that works for CL? (If that is what it is?) From the little bit I've read about it it sounds pretty detrimental to breeding programs & haven't come across definite treatments. && that part is scary!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could they have gotten a puncture in their stall by some chance ?
Im not saying it couldnt be CL , but I'm leaning more to a injury…
Keep us posted on this. I would have stuck needle in it and seen what you drew out of it before getting it to pop , but right now i would have it checked by your vet and go from there. He will most likely want to test the area just in case. Do the mother's have any signs of these lumps or had them in the past ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I doubt its CL not the correct location and they are a bit young to have a CL cyst....glad you got the open...I would make a light color iodine solution ...light tea color and using a syringe with no needle, draw some up and flush the cyst several times to clean out any remaining pus..do this 3-4 times a day for several days until it looks ready to heal.cleaning everything out may help it from returning...

best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is there any treatment that works for CL?


 Not really, flushing and cleaning and hoping no repeat cyst...there is a vaccination for sheep to prevent CL, Ive never used it...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wasnt sure on the correct age a animal could show signs of CL , so thats good to know , but i guess anything is possible.
Scared the life out of me to tell you the truth , but have it tested to be sure so you can stop worrying about it and i can stop worrying about it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I wasnt sure on the correct age a animal could show signs of CL , so thats good to know , but i guess anything is possible.


You are right Tricky...anything is possible...and I agree...I would test the pus..ruling it out ...peace of mind..

here is a link showing both location and what a CL looks like..

http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/96/#.VPCJD7PF-mE


----------

